# Workbench Build



## Sprung (Dec 4, 2020)

In my thread Setting Up Shop I showed the very start of my workbench build. It was simply cutting pieces to rough length for the top.





Well, I started 8 days of Staycation yesterday and started in on the workbench build. Figured I'd do a build thread on it. My goal is to have it as close to completion as I can before staycation is over.

Yesterday I made a couple quick Christmas gifts on the lathe - a stopper and an opener - and forgot to get pics before my wife wrapped them. I also prepped the shop for today's work - put things away, emptied the dust collector bin, etc.

Today I started with edge jointing the rough boards and then ripping to about 2 3/4" width. My goal is a 2 1/2" thick top. After ripping to width, the boards got face jointed and then took a run through the planer.





And oriented as it will be for the top. I drew a pair of lines and numbered each board to help with orientating and lining it all up during the glue-ups. I'll be gluing up the top in 6", or less, sections so that I can run each section across the jointer and then plane to thickness before gluing up into a whole top. The top will finish out to about 54" x 30".





This bench is being built from solid Ash. I have a Wilton vise that I previously restored that I will be using on this bench. I am still undecided on whether or not I want to install a tail vise of some sorts. I don't do much hand work, so I'm not sure how much I'd use it. Or if I want a vise handle sticking out that end of the bench, since it'll be oriented at a major walk-through area in my shop.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2020)

Man I'll be following this! You beat me to it, lol. I need to do the same thing. Mine will be made from ash as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 4, 2020)

Couple weeks ago I bought the biggest bottle of glue I've ever bought. I know I'll be going through a lot of glue on this. Everything - top, legs, stretchers, etc. - is getting glued up from 4/4 stock. We'll see how much I have left once the bench build is done...





The bench in the last pic has freezer paper laid out on it. That's where I'm laying the boards to spread glue on them. Then I have more freezer paper on the RAS table and am putting it all together there.





1 of 6 glue-ups that will become the top done. And now further progress will have to wait until Monday since this weekend's plans will not allow me to get into the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Maverick (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2020)

Note to self, see if I have enough clamps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 4, 2020)

Greg, there's never enough clamps. The number of clamps a woodworker needs is always the current number you have + 1.

But, one thing I did have to consider is if I had enough clamps of larger capacity to be able to clamp together the bench top in the final glue up - about 30". Thankfully I do.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 4, 2020)

Definitely going to watch closely! Some day I hope to build a bench. Chuck


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 4, 2020)

Question for the builder as well as the followers: if you wanted to use the old fashioned square bench dog clamping accessories, could you cut one of your boards, for example, take the third or fourth board in and cut it in lengths of a foot and leave a inch gap thus creating you square hole?? Does that make sense? I have now seen a lot of bench hardware using 3/4 or 1 inch round holes, but I like the look of those benches with the square holes.

just trying to learn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 4, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Question for the builder as well as the followers: if you wanted to use the old fashioned square bench dog clamping accessories, could you cut one of your boards, for example, take the third or fourth board in and cut it in lengths of a foot and leave a inch gap thus creating you square hole?? Does that make sense? I have now seen a lot of bench hardware using 3/4 or 1 inch round holes, but I like the look of those benches with the square holes.
> 
> just trying to learn.


Yes you could do that. But there's way more stuff available for round holes like hold fast and clamping stuff. Not to mention the fact that its just easier to drill holes. Ill be drilling mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes you could do that. But there's way more stuff available for round holes like hold fast and clamping stuff. Not to mention the fact that its just easier to drill holes. Ill be drilling mine.


So will you be drilling with a round bit or a square one?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2020)

Everyone else is....so I will too..... 

Lookin good Matt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2020)

I probably won't drill them right away, but as needed, but I plan to drill holes. I've already got a pair of holdfasts that I received as a gift a few years ago. And Greg is right - there are a lot of accessories for round holes.

I do have a pair of Kreg Bench Clamps that I used on the previous outfeed. They were great and I am currently planning on installing the two base plates I have into the new bench so I can make use of them. They are very handy. Though if I drill holes for the holdfasts, they may be a duplicate function, so maybe I'll use them elsewhere. (Now I'm just thinking out loud!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2020)

Anybody come up with a plan to integrate T-Track into a workbench? Chuck


----------



## Sprung (Dec 8, 2020)

Made some great progress on the workbench yesterday and today.

Got the remainder of the sections of the top glued up. Marked one end for order and orientation because my marks on the top would soon be gone, once the pieces went through the jointer and planer.





Jointed and planed pieces for the legs. The offcuts from the top had enough length for the legs.





Then figured out how I wanted to glue them up and glued them up.





Ran the six portions of the top through the jointer and planer. Here's a glimpse of how the top will look.





Started gluing up portions of the top. I'll continue doing glue-ups tonight, with the hopes of being able to have the whole top glued up before I call it a day.





And here's the vise I will be using. A Wilton that I restored last year. I still need to make a new handle for it. I have decided to not install a tail vise - I can always add one in the future if I decide I want one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 8, 2020)

What a great day!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 8, 2020)

Goal achieved: Got the entire top glued up tonight!





My goal was a top that would finish out to 54" x 30" and 2 1/2" thick. Well, so far I'm close enough to be happy with the results. The top ended up finishing out at 29" (I had to reject a board that I was going to use in the top) and just a hair shy of 2 1/2" - maybe 1/32" shy, at most. Looks like I might end up finishing out about 56" length.

Tomorrow I will mill the glued up legs to size and start on getting board jointed, planed, and glued up for the stretchers. I will also be cutting the top to length.

My hope at the beginning of this staycation was to have a nearly finished bench by the end of the day Thursday. Depending on how the next couple days go, which will include me being gone most of Thursday morning, I should be close! I think the part that will likely slow me up will be doing to work on the underside of the top - mortises for the tenons that will be on the legs to set into and fitting the vise. I've not done mortices before, but being where they'll be and what it's for, I should be fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2020)

Congrats on the glueup! Looking fantastic! Wondering how much does it weigh? Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 9, 2020)

That's going to be almost too pretty to use as work bench.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats on the glueup! Looking fantastic! Wondering how much does it weigh? Chuck



The top itself weighs about 80lbs. Once everything is done, I'm guessing the bench will weigh in somewhere in the 175 to 200lb range.



DLJeffs said:


> That's going to be almost too pretty to use as work bench.



This will see many years of use and abuse. 

If you want to see a really good looking bench - and one that is used as it should be - you need to check out @Mike1950 's workbench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks like a fun project. Do you ever feel like you spend more time building stuff for the shop that anything else. I know I do especially this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Dec 9, 2020)

That's a great build. You're going to need two men and a small boy to move it though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Looks like a fun project. Do you ever feel like you spend more time building stuff for the shop that anything else. I know I do especially this year.



This year, for certain. Next year it should skew the other direction and should be mostly furniture builds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2020)

phinds said:


> That's a great build. You're going to need two men and a small boy to move it though.



Ya know Paul, @Tony is not really a kid any more....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2020)

Somehow missed this thread, looks great so far Matt! 

And I'm so far from being a kid it's not even funny @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 9, 2020)

Tony said:


> Somehow missed this thread, looks great so far Matt!
> 
> And I'm so far from being a kid it's not even funny @ripjack13


Yea you are far from it. You still need to grow some.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2020)

I just realized that I didn't take any pictures of the work I did today!

Got the top out of clamps, cut to length, and cut in with the router for the vise mounting. And, let's be honest, the router and I? Well, the router is not my friend. It's my least favorite power tool. And today, for some reason, it didn't hold its setting and it started to cut deeper while I was using it. Thankfully I wasn't too far into it when I noticed it. At least that won't be seen at all once the vice is mounted.

I squared up and sized the legs using the jointer and planer. Have not yet cut to length.

I also milled up some more wood and glued up pieces for the stretchers.

Didn't get quite as much done today as I wanted to, but still happy with my progress. Tomorrow is the last day of my staycation. I'm hoping to get the legs and stretchers done. I'm not anticipating that I would have an assembled base, but we'll see.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, I didn't get much done today. Was gone all morning. Got some stuff done this afternoon and ran out of steam.

Here's where I'm at, now that my staycation is coming to an end. I would have liked to have gotten a little farther, but I'm also happy with where I'm at on this.





Top is done. Area for the vise has been cut in. Only thing to do on the top is cut out mortices for the tenons that will be on the legs to go into. I will also have to add some wood vise jaw liners after the vise is mounted.

Legs and stretchers have been made and milled to size. They have not yet been cut to length. I need to figure out some measurements for them before I go any further.

I also need to make the feet for the bench. My garage/shop floor is not level on account of it being sloped for a floor drain. So the bench needs levelling feet. I have used rubber hockey pucks for feet on a few things - they make great feet and keep things from sliding around. I'll be making my own levelling feet for this bench using hockey pucks and 1/2" bolts and hardware.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2020)

Matt, what did you use to cut/trim the 2 1/2” top square?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Matt, what did you use to cut/trim the 2 1/2” top square?



Tom, I used my circular saw and one of these. The pencil line you see across the bottom side of the top is where I needed to line up the guide. My circular saw has a max depth cut of 2 1/2". I had a couple pieces under the top to support the offcut so it wouldn't drop and snap something off and the saw just barely nicked them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 10, 2020)

I wondered because I don’t think my circular saw will reach 2 1/2”. I’ll have to look at that.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah, I was prepared to be a little shy and then have to cut by hand the rest of the way and then go at it with a flush trim bit in a router. Being able to just do it with the saw was nice! (Especially since the router and I are not friends.) I have a Makita circular saw that I've had for a while and it went through the full depth cut rather quickly without bogging down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Matt, what kind of wood did you use for the top?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 10, 2020)

Marc, the bench is being built out of solid Ash.

I may introduce a different wood for the vise jaw liners, but I haven't decided yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ah. Nice.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2020)

Matt this is a great build thread. I have really been jealous enjoying it. Thanks for taking the time for recording it with pictures and sharing

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 21, 2020)

This was progress that I made yesterday afternoon.

I put the dado stack into my table saw and cut around one end of the legs to form a tenon that will go into the top. With the reduced thickness where the tenon was, I was able to cut them to length.





Then I started on making my own heavy duty levelling feet. Using hockey pucks and 1/2" bolts, etc. Levelling feet are a necessity on anything in my shop, since the floor isn't level - it's sloped toward a floor drain, which is near where the bench is, and the slope is more prominent in that area. The rubber pucks provide a good, solid foot that won't side around.





Mount a puck on the lathe. Drilling on the lathe ensures that I will have centered holes and is quicker and easier than finding the center, marking it, and then lining everything up on the drill press. But you could do it on the drill press as well - I've done it that way as well.





Drill 1/3 to 1/2 way into the puck with a forstner bit. Ideally I would have used 1 1/8" or 1 1/4" to do this, but the next size up from 1" that I could find in my shop was 1 1/2", so that's what I used. It'll work just fine.





Then drill the remainder of the way through with a 1/2" bit. I prefer to use brad point bits for drilling through the hockey pucks as it doesn't blow out the backside of the hole.





And four feet, ready for hardware.





Insert the 1/2" carriage bolt. Don't worry about the square portion not going in - when you tighten the nut down, it'll pull it in and it'll be nice and secure in place.





Then put a washer and a jam nut on the other side and tighten down. You can use a regular nut, but I used a jam nut for the fact that it was thinner. And, see, it pulled the carriage bolt in.





And four finished levelling feet! I will inset the coupling nuts into the bottom of the legs. You could use T-nuts as well, but the hardware store didn't have any 1/2" T-nuts.

And hockey pucks do make great feet for things in the shop. I've used them as feet on Delta stands as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 21, 2020)

Great progress! Love the hockey puck feet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2020)

Very nice Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 21, 2020)

Great idea. I bet the hockey pucks are dense enough they don't compress or mushroom over time either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2020)

That's pretty cool Matt, but what is a hockey puck? We don't have those down here

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 22, 2020)

Tony said:


> That's pretty cool Matt, but what is a hockey puck? We don't have those down here


Yet you stole our hockey team!! Stupid norm green!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 30, 2020)

After an extremely busy week, I'm able to take a few days and get some down time. I'm spending some of that down time in the shop.

Last night I straightened up in the shop, got my radial arm saw dialed back in, and cut the legs to length. Today I drilled the legs for the coupler nuts that hold the levelling feet. I drilled a 3/4" hole to drive the nuts into, and then continued with a 5/8" bit for the length of bolt to continue past the nut.





To attach the stretchers to the legs, I decided to get out my Domino and make use of that. Sure is fast and easy!





Dry fit of one end.





Tomorrow I'm hoping to sand everything so I can then glue up each of the ends. Once those are glued, I'll then attach the longer stretchers. Then I'll be able to start cutting mortices into the bottom of the top to accept the tenons on the tops of the legs.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 30, 2020)

Looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 31, 2020)

That is going to be a beautiful bench.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm so jealous of this bench. 

I have a question (hopefully doesn't detract from Matt's post): When you're laminating boards to make legs or a bench top or whatever, how important is it to alternate grain direction? I was looking at Matt's photos above and noticed that on some legs, he alternated the grain direction (ie one board the end grain curves to the right, the next board the end grain curves to the left). Does alternating grain make a laminated piece substantially stronger? Does it matter?


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2020)

Doug, here's where I am going to admit that, when gluing it up, I paid no attention to the grain direction of each board!

Whether or not it matters is a debated topic. For this kind of lamination work, I doubt it matters. If you're edge gluing up into a panel, such as for a table top, then it's more likely to matter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks Matt. That's kind of what I was thinking. With this size wood, it probably doesn't make much difference. Maybe with thinner wood it would be enough to make it worth alternating grain. Maybe not a strength issue, more of a "stay straight" issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 1, 2021)

This is clearly just one big elaborate plan to brag about your Festool domino joiner!!!

Just kidding... great build thread, Matt! Love the pics/progress!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2021)

Some more progress!

Got the ends glued up.





Then the whole base got glued up.





And taken out of clamps.





The bottom side of the top needed mortices for the tenons to sit in. First I marked their locations, then drilled out much of the waste witha forstner bit.





Then out came chisel and mallet.





And the top and the base were put together, some epoxy went into the mortices. Then a first coat of finish got applied. I'm using Watco Danish Oil in Natural, since I have a jug on hand that needs to be used up.





Bottom side of the top.





And there were a few boards that has some curl here and there. I planned for the front pieces of the front legs to show off some curls, even if they are kinda hard to see.





Tomorrow I'll apply a couple more coats of finish to the base and underside of the top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 1, 2021)

That bench could sit in a high end kitchen. It's beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2021)

Almost there! What a masterpiece! How did you determine the height of the workbench? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2021)

Since this is going to also serve as the outfeed for my table saw, that determined the height. I'll use the levelling feet to set it just a hair below the bottom of the miter slots on my table saw so that when I use a miter gauge or a sled, it clears the workbench.

I debated making it level with the top of the table saw, but I really don't want to put a couple groves in this bench to continue the miter slots.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 3, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Since this is going to also serve as the outfeed for my table saw, that determined the height. I'll use the levelling feet to set it just a hair below the bottom of the miter slots on my table saw so that when I use a miter gauge or a sled, it clears the workbench.
> 
> I debated making it level with the top of the table saw, but I really don't want to put a couple groves in this bench to continue the miter slots.


Bench is looking great and you will never notice the bench being slightly lower than the saw for 99% of the work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 3, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> This is clearly just one big elaborate plan to brag about your Festool domino joiner!!!
> 
> Just kidding... great build thread, Matt! Love the pics/progress!


Kind of glad he did I didn't even know what it was till I googled it. Then I knew I needed one until I saw how much they cost. Looks like a great tool but I guess I will have to struggle along with the old plunge router.


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 3, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Kind of glad he did I didn't even know what it was till I googled it. Then I knew I needed one until I saw how much they cost. Looks like a great tool but I guess I will have to struggle along with the old plunge router.


Way too much dough for how much I would use it or need it, but the guys I know who do a lot of joinery say it is one of the best tools in their shop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 3, 2021)

El Guapo said:


> Way too much dough for how much I would use it or need it, but the guys I know who do a lot of joinery say it is one of the best tools in their shop.


It's one of those things you convince your neighbor he has to have. Then you just borrow his.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2021)

I bought mine second hand, so I saved a little off new. This is the second project I've used the Domino on, and it's been great. It was a purchase I debated for some time and decided to go for, especially since I have plenty of furniture builds coming up over the next years. It was either this or a mortiser, and this is what I ended up with. I'm happy so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 5, 2021)

The base and underside of the top ended up with 3 coats of finish. Monday it was dry, so I applied a coat of paste wax to just the base portion. After waxing the base, I got it set on the floor right side up. This morning I was able to sand it, then did a wipe down with water to raise the grain. I think raising the grain is important before final sanding, especially on a surface that will see a lot of use. I gave it a final light sanding this evening to smooth out the raised grain. Then applied the first coat of finish.





Tomorrow I'll apply the other two coats of finish. Once it's dried, I'll get it in place, adjusted to the right height, and levelled. I'll give the finish at least a few days to cure before I install the vise.

It may not happen right away, but I will get dog holes drilled at some point. I also want to eventually build a cabinet that will go under the bench. Or, at the very least, a shelf. Not sure yet which way I will go. This bench has been very design as I go. I figured out what size I wanted the top to be, and just went from there.

This is going to be such a great surface to work on. It's the kind of workbench I've been wanting for some time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2021)

That is a beautiful bench! Is it a bit top heavy, though? Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 6, 2021)

Far too nice for a shop. Definitely a piece to be proud of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> That is a beautiful bench! Is it a bit top heavy, though? Chuck



While it is heavier at the top, it isn't what I would consider top heavy. It's very stable. Many, many workbenches are built in similar manner - with a big, thick, heavy top. The legs on this are stout, and the stretchers are good sized as well. There are also no large overhangs that could yield near enough leverage to tip the bench if you put something heavy on an edge or end. So, yes, most of the weight is up top, but it's not top heavy in the way you would think of top heavy - tippy or unstable. If I build a cabinet to go under the bench, the cabinet, filled with tools, would add more weight down lower.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 6, 2021)

Absolutely phenomenal bench Matt. Will that first scratch or ding bum you out - like a new truck?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Will that first scratch or ding bum you out - like a new truck?



It might, but I'll get over it, lol. I'm really looking forward to having a good bench to work at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 6, 2021)

Beautiful work, Matt! Thanks for sharing the build with us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 6, 2021)

Fantastic build. A nice work bench has been on my wish list for the last 40 something years. Maybe one of these days. Thanks for the inspiration.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 6, 2021)

How did you get in my head and steal my vision?  That's pretty much what I want to do when I build mine. Only thing I might do different is add a tool tray, but that's not etched in stone yet, or should I say etched in ash. Bench looks great Matt! Well done sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 6, 2021)

Missed this until just now! That is too cool. Love the puck feet. Soooo...... immensely superior to my pickup tailgate

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 15, 2021)

Well, the finish has had some time to cure. Today I had someone help me move it into place. I levelled it and mounted the vise.





And dog holes will probably happen sooner, rather than later. I ordered a 3/4" Wood Owl bit - which I've seen some recommend for drilling dog holes - and a guide bushing that I'll use in a jig I'll build to give me precise hole placement - and with the guide bushing the holes will be straight, not at an angle.





I ran the bit through a scrap piece to test how it drilled. It drilled fast - and with virtually no tear out. This is the back side of the hole. What's nice is that I won't need to use a backer board under the top when I drill out the dog holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2021)

Never heard of that bit, interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 15, 2021)

I remember reading some time ago of people using a special bit to drill dog holes, so I went searching and found mentions of that one. At $20 it wasn't the cheapest drill bit I've ever bought, but I've used enough cheap drill bits to realize that sometimes it's worth it to buy a better bit.

I will probably drill a few more test holes before I use it on the bench, but I was very pleased with it on the one test hole thus far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 15, 2021)

Sprung said:


> I remember reading some time ago of people using a special bit to drill dog holes, so I went searching and found mentions of that one. At $20 it wasn't the cheapest drill bit I've ever bought, but I've used enough cheap drill bits to realize that sometimes it's worth it to buy a better bit.
> 
> I will probably drill a few more test holes before I use it on the bench, but I was very pleased with it on the one test hole thus far.


Will you please post pictures of your jig also? I don’t think I have ever drilled a straight hole except maybe on the lathe......


----------



## Sprung (Jan 15, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Will you please post pictures of your jig also? I don’t think I have ever drilled a straight hole except maybe on the lathe......



Yup! Will do so whenever I build/use it. This will be a purpose built jig built specifically to drill the dog holes. Anything that needs a good/straight hole usually gets drilled on the drill press or, occasionally, the lathe. That's not an option with this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 16, 2021)

For an auger bit, that sure made a clean exit. Impressed. Drilling holes in a bench top like this reminded me of an incident happened in the wood shop in high school. They got some new benches and Mr. Holloway, the other shop teacher besides my Dad, was drilling the holes to install the vices. He was using a big 3/4" drive drill motor, the kind with two handles sticking out from the sides. He accidentally hit one of the steel braces that ran along the underside of the bench. The drill bit stopped, the motor kept spinning. The cord wrapped around Mr. Holloway's wrist snapping the bones.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Sprung (Jan 16, 2022)

I was looking for another thread and noticed that it's been a year since I "finished" the bench. Well, it's technically not done yet. I haven't done anything on the bench either. The vise still needs a handle. The lower part still needs a shelf. Dog holes still need to be drilled.

So, yeah, maybe I'll finish it this year?

At least I've used it some, though nowhere near as much as I'd planned or liked to have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 17, 2022)

Nicely done. Have you thought about maybe two ½ height cabinets with an inset lower frame to hold them inside rails that could then be removed quickly to facilitate moving the bench with only normal people helping? This would automatically create a shelf from the cabinet tops. That way you could have dust free storage and a shelf you could reach without needing to get down in the floor.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 17, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nicely done. Have you thought about maybe two ½ height cabinets with an inset lower frame to hold them inside rails that could then be removed quickly to facilitate moving the bench with only normal people helping? This would automatically create a shelf from the cabinet tops. That way you could have dust free storage and a shelf you could reach without needing to get down in the floor.



Yeah, a small cabinet in there is the eventual plan. But I've got some projects for our home that I need to get to working on before I get into a project like that. We moved here two years ago and much time was spent getting the shop set up here, so I owe it to my family to tackle some of the projects for them before I do too much more in the way of shop projects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 17, 2022)

Sprung said:


> Yeah, a small cabinet in there is the eventual plan. But I've got some projects for our home that I need to get to working on before I get into a project like that. We moved here two years ago and much time was spent getting the shop set up here, so I owe it to my family to tackle some of the projects for them before I do too much more in the way of shop projects.


Understand. I have been on this house for 4 years and have plenty left to do. But as a carpenter, I will never quite be done...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

